# keyboard error (code 41)



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

Yesterday someone came out and connected my computer to my home network. After they left and I got back to my computer, I found that my keyboard didnt work. I found that in the device manage my keyboard's icon had an exclamation point next to it, and when I clicked on it it said:"Windows successfully loaded the device driver for this hardware but cannot find the hardware device. (Code 41)". I assumed there was something wrong with my ps2 port, so I went out and bought a usb keyboard. No luck. So far I have tried: removing the driver and reinstalling it, removing the driver, unplugging the keyboard, plugging it in and installing the driver, removing the driver in safe mode (which I can access by the way; the keyboard stops working when the computer starts up.), trying different keyboards, and even removing SP2 (that solved someone on a different forum's problems), and nothings worked so far. I've also tried system restore, but I dont know for sure if it restored my computer to a time earlier than when it was messed with. The person who connected me to the network is on vacation now, so I cant really contact them. I've scoured the internet (using the onscreen keyboard... yay...), and can't find anything helpful.


----------



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

also i forgot to mention that the buttons on the top of the keyboard work. (buttons specific to the keyboard like media, favorites, volume etc)


----------



## axrichardson (May 24, 2005)

Have a look at http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/35761 or Search this thread for Code 41


----------



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

nope, didn't work. i think that fix only applies to cd drive problems.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Couple of questions that you might have answered. The keyboard works pre Windows, like accessing BIOS and in safe mode?


----------



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

It does work for accessing the BIOS, and for ACCESSING safe mode, but it stops working when safe mode loads.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Do you know what brand your MB is?


----------



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

im not sure how to check that, but i think it is a Intel 845GV. In any event, i have a dell dimension 2400, and i haven't installed a new motherboard.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Your probably right if it's a Dell. The reason I asked is that I found a couple of posts that solved the problem with a BIOS upgrade. Those were all ASUS boards however.


----------



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

i'll try anyway; it couldn't hurt.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Just be careful!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

norton850 said:


> Your probably right if it's a Dell. The reason I asked is that I found a couple of posts that solved the problem with a BIOS upgrade. Those were all ASUS boards however.


Many Dells have issues with USB device and BIOS updates can fix them in many cases.

Also check in the BIOS to see if there's an option for a USB keyboard instead of PS2. And enable USB Legacy Support(which from the sounds of it is already enabled but double check after upadting the BIOS).


----------



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

my bios is Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A03, do i need an upgrade?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Doesn't appear to be anything with regard to USB: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...0&typecnt=1&vercnt=4&formatcnt=2&fileid=91373

A03 had only a minor USB update, no mention of what was fixed in A04 though.


----------



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

just to clarify im having problems with both usb and ps2, so i think it might be a keyboard driver thing.

edit: updated my bios. still no good.


----------



## verrilli (Sep 30, 2006)

Did you ever solve this problem? I have the same problem.


----------



## tskaze (Mar 5, 2006)

Yea i did, but i had to wipe everything and reinstall windows. Geek squad said something about some of the startup programs I had screwed a bunch of things up irreperably.


----------



## verrilli (Sep 30, 2006)

I solved my problem by removing an item from the UpperFilters for the keyboard in the registry. It's under:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318
There was an entry for keykey which was leftover from spyware removal action.


----------

